# Where does the Por Larranaga Petit Corona......



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

....Rank amongst your favorite PCs? Does it scarcity from many different vendors make it highly regarded? Nobody seems to have it...LOL

I've yet to try a PLPC......Am I really missing out? What are your thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I have had a few PL Cubans, some of them were the PCs and I thought they ranked up there pretty darn high. Not as good as a Parti Short, but better than a Monti 4. IMHO.

Available:

POR LARANAGA PETIT CORONAS SLB 50 Cigars---FJN SEP 05


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

PM sent Puro......Thanks for your reply..


----------



## SaintLuisRey (Apr 2, 2006)

You're not missing out on anything. For the life of me I can't understand why people like these or Partagas Shorts.

There are so many better Cuban cigars out there.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

The 04's I have are nothing earthshaking, but I heartell that these fell after the recipe change. Just a touch of the legendary caramel flavors, I guess I'll have to sit on these a while and hope!
In the meantime the Siglio II, the Boli Pc, and yes, the smaller Shorts are much more enjoyable at a similar age.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

are they bad? hellz no. are they uber spectacular? they could be if you give them time.
i've had some that were solid cuban cigars, i've had a couple that were very good....

where would it rank for me? it would be up there, but my top PC is the SLR PC.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Why are PL's so hard to find? Are they for a specific market? No stores ever seem to have them.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I've given up looking for these.


----------



## SaintLuisRey (Apr 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> ...my top PC is the SLR PC.


You are a very smart and wise man!:w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SaintLuisRey said:


> You are a very smart and wise man!:w


can't find 'em in cab though (anymore).... :c


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Definately a good PC. These are great with a few years on them. I have a cab put away. 

I am smoking some 04s now and they are great. These are outta a dress box.

I wish the cabs were easier to find.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i like this cigar very much
i'd personally pull the trigger if i were to find some.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

In my top 5. 01's are fanfreakintastic and the 04's don't suck


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

The 01 PLPC's were caramel bombs, incredible flavor, excellent complexity and nose. The 04's and later that I have tried are nothing special and don't compare to the older versions.

The price on those 01's were 169.00 for a cab of 50 and now the price is a 100 bucks higher. Everyone on cigar sites like this began talking these up and bang, prices went through the roof and now you can hardly ever find them. 

For my money I will buy the following petite coronas over the PLPC's. 

Upmann

Partagas

Cohiba Siglo II

Ramon Allones

Bolivar

Upmann Corona Major A/T hand rolled

Partagas Corona Senior A/T hand rolled

RyJ no. 2 A/T hand rolled


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

before the hoopla about these i got a (very young)cabinet...about 4 years ago i was in the lcdh at 5th and 16th in havana...was looking for bolivar pc's in particular...only petite coronas they had in cabs was plpc's.

it was a consolation cabinet...still have not tried them(still pretty young).

derrek


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

last one I had was a cab from '99 and they smoked very nicely until last year. I would think the other cabinet of that same year would be even better in a few years time! however, I haven't had any from the more recent years since a few places still carry them with a bit of age ,,
note to self: yes in general, 1999 is a year to be careful of - due to inconsistencies - but PLPC was not that popular then, and therefore was not generally affected by rush orders and general production problems that some popular vitolas were subjet to,,


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

One of the PC's I still have to try but from te reviews I've read they're surely worth it.:w


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Good cigar with a few years age. 04's and 05's just aren't ready and are nothing special. With adequate age they do get a unique caramel-like flavor. I have some 04's aging. It's a good pc to have in the rotation, but I'd rather smoke a Partagas, Boli, or R.A. most of the time.


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

They are my favorite!.......ah, no, they aren't.........they suck, they are awful - nobody should smoke them!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

They are a different experience than most PCs. The few I've ben gifted that had a couple of years of age had definitely developed that caramle flavor which i persoanlly found very addicting. But there are times i want a Boli PC, and these are no substitute for that kind of craving.

I like 'em pretty well a bit younger, too - they have this champagney quality in the first third that i like quite a bit.

In short, I couldn't rank them with most PC's - to me, they're sort of a 'special interest' cigar that i happen to enjoy a lot at some times. Which is to say: they suck. Avoid them. Seriously, they've been known to give you gonorrhea. And underarm fungus.


----------

